# HSS1332 shear pins and bolts



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have an early model.

The manual identifies three shear bolts -- one on the blower shaft and two on the auger shaft.

It appears that there are, in addition, three shear clevis pins.

My experience is that I replace two bolts for every clevis. Is that typical?

When a clevis pin goes you need to drive out the remnant with a hammer and drift pin, which is best done in the garage, rather than in the midst of a raging snow storm.

Given the relative ease of replacing the shear bolts, I find it surprising that so few bolts shear before the pins shear.

In addition to the pins being more difficult to replace, there seems to be no aftermarket substitutes and you are relegated to extraordinary Honda pricing coming to around $8 plus shipping for a clevis pin, washer, and cotter pin.

Anyone know a way to get the cost or frequency down?

Ken C


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cprstn54 said:


> I have an early model.
> 
> The manual identifies three shear bolts -- one on the blower shaft and two on the auger shaft.
> 
> ...


google part number to get other sources and pricing. ( that info will cost you $25 please )


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Google


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> google part number to get other sources and pricing. ( that info will cost you $25 please )


Googled matches are all genuine Honda and all higher in price, especially if you are buying a few. No one seems to make a knock off.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> google part number to get other sources and pricing. ( that info will cost you $25 please )


I will only charge $20.  
If you buy in bulk it might save you some if you use them a lot, or have neighbors that may need them at times.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cprstn54 said:


> Googled matches are all genuine Honda and all higher in price, especially if you are buying a few. No one seems to make a knock off.


then , i guess you are SOL then. ......Honda parts may be expensive but they are good. very good. use substitutes at your peril.

done,,,,, well done...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

On my HSS1332AATD, I've never had to replace an auger shear bolt thanks to the Shear Bolt Guard System; just one impeller shear bolt when a piece of oak firewood went straight down the middle into the impeller. 3 sets of grade 8.8 impeller shear bolts with nuts was $6.99 delivered from Lake Tahoe. (Note: Honda spec is grade 10.9) They've gone up a bit...








Impeller Shear Pin Bolts Honda HSS724A HSS928A HSS1332A 3 SETS 6 PCS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Impeller Shear Pin Bolts Honda HSS724A HSS928A HSS1332A 3 SETS 6 PCS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












Honda Auger Shear Pin Bolts Honda HSS724A HSS928A HSS1332A 10 SETS 20 PCS Zinc | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Honda Auger Shear Pin Bolts Honda HSS724A HSS928A HSS1332A 10 SETS 20 PCS Zinc at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












Auger and Impeller Shear Pin Bolts Honda HSS724A HSS928A HSS1332A 13 SETS 26 PCS | eBay


Auger and Impeller Shear Pin Bolts for Honda Snowblower HSS724A HSS928A HSS1332A 13 SETS. 10 Auger sets and 3 Impeller set a total of 26 PCS.



www.ebay.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> On my HSS1332AATD, I've never had to replace an auger shear bolt thanks to the Shear Bolt Guard System; just one impeller shear bolt when a piece of oak firewood went straight down the middle into the impeller. 3 sets of grade 8.8 impeller shear bolts with nuts was $6.99 delivered from Lake Tahoe. (Note: Honda spec is grade 10.9) They've gone up a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a prince @tabora among men....


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

tabora said:


> On my HSS1332AATD, I've never had to replace an auger shear bolt thanks to the Shear Bolt Guard System; just one impeller shear bolt when a piece of oak firewood went straight down the middle into the impeller. 3 sets of grade 8.8 impeller shear bolts with nuts was $6.99 delivered from Lake Tahoe. (Note: Honda spec is grade 10.9) They've gone up a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are shear _bolts_ -- not shear _pins_.

This is what four shear [clevis] pins and associated washers and cotter pins now costs in the Covid world -- best total price I could find, which is ten times what you would pay in a hardware store for the same type items:


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

cprstn54 said:


> Those are shear _bolts_ -- not shear _pins_.
> 
> This is what four shear [clevis] pins and associated washers and cotter pins now costs in the Covid world -- best total price I could find, which is ten times what you would pay in a hardware store for the same type items:
> View attachment 174968


The plain washers are just plain. Hardware store item.
There! I just saved you almost a third!


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rooskie said:


> The plain washers are just plain. Hardware store item.
> There! I just saved you almost a third!


Problem with aftermarket washers and cotter pins for use in a snowblower is you don't know whether Honda matches materials and whether the aftermarket items will cause galvanic corrosion.

Not to mention it is hard to find 7mm anything.

Lastly, I think I am breaking shear pins because the shear bolts are loosening a bit and the shear force becomes somewhat longitudinal but the shear bolts are strong longitudinally. I will henceforth check that all three shear bolts are snug.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

cprstn54 said:


> Problem with aftermarket washers and cotter pins for use in a snowblower is you don't know whether Honda matches materials and whether the aftermarket items will cause galvanic corrosion.
> 
> Not to mention it is hard to find 7mm anything.
> 
> Lastly, I think I am breaking shear pins because the shear bolts are loosening a bit and the shear force becomes somewhat longitudinal but the shear bolts are strong longitudinally. I will henceforth check that all three shear bolts are snug.


Your galvanic issues will be minimal if you go Stainless Steel. Carbon steels and aluminum are wide enough apart chemically that galvanic is an issue. Between stainless and carbon steels, they are minimal, from my experience. A 7mm washer is 0.2753", so a bit larger than a quarter inch, if you have that much tolerance in your fit-up.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

cprstn54 said:


> Those are shear _bolts_ -- not shear _pins_. This is what four shear [clevis] pins and associated washers and cotter pins now costs


Yup. I've NEVER broken one of those, either... Maybe your technique or skid setup needs to be adjusted?

And those 8.8 shear bolts I listed above should sacrifice themselves before the clevis pins ever get stressed.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Early HSS models shipped with weak Clevis pins. Later models and all replacement pins had the correct hardness.


----------

